# Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?



## DOTL (16. November 2008)

*Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Im Zuge der Finanzkrise haben etliche Staaten, allen voran die USA, Milliardenpakete zur Konjunkturförderung und zur Unterstützung der notleidenden Unternehmen aufgesetzt.
In den letzten beiden Tagen trafen sich in Washington die Staatsmänner 20 Nationen, um weitere umfangreiche Pläne aufzusetzen.

Die Autoindustrie wendet sich mit einem Brief an Merkel und bittet um staatliche Hilfe wie Gesetzesänderungen und Kredite & Bürgschaften. Ebenso versuchen immer mehr Teil-Banken in den Genuss der Milliardenpakate zu kommen. American Express lässt sich als gewöhnliche Bank eintragen, um offene und nicht liquide Kreditkartenabrechnungen mittels des Staats-Fonds abdecken zu können.

Sollte der Staat in die Wirtschaft eingreifen und notleidenden Unternehmen helfen?

Wenn ja, sollte der Staat selbst Anteilseigner werden, um damit die Unternehmen beeinflussen zu können und später die Anteile wieder mit Gewinn veräußern können, wie es seitens der Politik in Erwägung gezogen wurde?


----------



## weeMan (16. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Ein schlauer Mann hat mal gemeint.

"Die Gewinne gehen alle in private Hand, aber die Verluste soll der Staat(Bürger) zahlen!?"

Aber um die arbeitsplätze zu erhalten muss der Staat eingreifen. Und das wissen die Banken/Konzerne ganz genau.


----------



## bierchen (16. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Ich denke bei dieser Diskussion sollten wir Banken und Autobauer voneinander trennen. Das eine ist die Finanzkrise, das andere die Wirtschaftskrise - letztere freilich durch die Finanzkrise erst herbei geführt.

Was die deutsche Regierung und andere für den Bankensektor als Paket geschnürt haben ist meines Erachtens das einzig logische: Frisches Kapital gegen Anteile, und damit die Möglichkeit für den Staat in ein paar Jahren vielleicht sogar mit Gewinn wieder auszusteigen. Die Finanzkrise hat das Vertrauen der Märkte enorm geschädigt, die Banken horteten Geld, verliehen es nicht mehr gegenseitig und auch nicht mehr an die Unternehmen. Der Interbanken-Markt sollte sich durch die Maßnahmen bald wieder normalisieren.

Wenn hier allgemein von "die Autobauer" geredet wird, so ist eigentlich bislang nur Opel gemeint. Denn die sind als deutsche Tochter des praktisch Pleite-Konzerns General Motors in einer besonders prekären Situation. Hier heißt es aufpassen: Nicht dass der deutsche Steuerzahler letztlich GM finanziert.


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

solange das Geld in Deutschland bleibt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Naja, ist schon nicht unkritisch...

Vorallendingen was die Haftung der Manager betrifft, muss hier viel geändert werden, so dass sie auch haftbar zu machen sind, wenn sie Vorsätzlich/wissendlich den Karren in den Dreck gefahren haben bzw es nicht verhindert haben, obwohl sies konnten...


Und zu Opel:
Hier sollte sich der Staat raushalten!!
Und wenn er was tut, dann sollte er Opel helfen sich zurückzukaufen, so dass sie wirklich Deutsch sind...
Es ist auch unvermeidbar, das wir einige Hersteller in naher Zukunft nicht mehr sehen werden.

Die Amis sind aufgrund ihres 'technologischen Vorsprunges' eigentlich alle am Boden, GM dürft der erste sein, der zumacht, oder Ford.
Chrysler eher nicht, die haben 'Wir' (=Mercedes) ja letztens erst saniert...

Auf der Kippe stand auch Mitsubishi, keine Ahnung wie gut es denen momentan geht, bei den Asiaten (=Japaner + Koreaner) schauts eigentlich nicht soo schlecht aus, wobei Subaru mehr und mehr von Toyota aufgesaugt wird...


----------



## DOTL (17. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Die Krise der Autoindustrie, zumindest jener in den USA, ist teilweise hausgemacht und zieht sich schon länger hin. Chrysler, Ford und GM straucheln schon seit einiger Zeit.
Allerdings verschärft die Finanz- bzw. Kreditkrise die aktuelle Problematik jener Unternehmen nochmals, weshalb es, zumindest in den USA schwer fällt beide Krisen rational und objektiv zu trennen.

Allerdings hat der Verband der deutschen Autoindustrie ebenso ein Hilfspaket vorgeschlagen, wie es für die amerikanischen Autobauer im Gespräch ist. Die 25 Mrd. Dollar, die an Chrysler, Ford und GM geflossen sind, beziehen sich nicht auf reine Kredite. Das sind Gelder, die für die Gestaltung und für die R&D von umweltfreundlicheren Technologien vorgesehen sind. Die Rettungspakete werden extra behandelt.
Im Gegensatz zu den drei großen US-Herstellern haben die deutschen Hersteller ein solches Paket bisher (noch) abgelehnt. Opel ist hier auszunehmen.

Während sich aber die Autobauer selbst noch nicht am Rettungsfond beteiligen wollen, so haben deren Banken bereits Interesse geäußert. Bisher haben sämtliche Unternehmen, die im VDA vertreten sind, in Erwägung gezogen ihre Banken am staatlichen Fond teilhaben zu lassen. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, dann waren es BMW und Daimler, die sich bereits dazu entschlossen haben.

Ergänzung



> stefan payne:
> Die Amis sind aufgrund ihres 'technologischen Vorsprunges' eigentlich alle am Boden, GM dürft der erste sein, der zumacht, oder Ford.
> Chrysler eher nicht, die haben 'Wir' (=Mercedes) ja letztens erst saniert...


Was die Liquidität angeht, so dürfte wohl GM der unter den dreien sein, dem das Geld ausgeht. Das Unternehmen gab selbst bekannt, dass ihnen das Geld innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate ausgehen wird. Die Bilanz von Ford sieht katastrophal aus, aber noch nicht ganz so dramatisch wie jene von GM. Chrysler hat noch das Glück, dass sie einen starken Investor im Rücken haben. Jener wird aber eine unendlich lange Verluststrecke auch nicht mitmachen wollen... Imgrunde überschuldet sind aber alle drei.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vorallendingen was die Haftung der Manager betrifft, muss hier viel geändert werden, so dass sie auch haftbar zu machen sind, wenn sie Vorsätzlich/wissendlich den Karren in den Dreck gefahren haben bzw es nicht verhindert haben, obwohl sies konnten...



Die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind schon längst vorhanden.

AktG - Einzelnorm

Fragen dürfen wir uns nur, warum diese nicht angewendet werden.

@Opel

Gestern lief in der ARD wieder mal "Anne Will". Aufzeichnung gibt es vielleicht auf der Website. Dort war ein Werkzeugbauer zu Gast, der in einem Zulieferbetrieb für die Autoindustrie arbeitete. Das Unternehmen hatte seine Insolvenz angemeldet und vermutlich sind alle 105 Arbeiter zu Silvester arbeitslos.

Der sagte, dass das Sterben der Autoindustrie (vor allem der Großen) sehr langsam voran gehen wird. Zunächst sterben die kleineren Zulieferer aus. Die Autobauer werden sich daraufhin Ersatz suchen müssen, aber keinen finden, der Billig genug sein wird. Die Folge sind weitere Insolvenzen, bis niemand mehr übrig ist, die wirklich Teile liefern können, um ein Auto zu bauen. Als letztes kommen die Autobauer selbst dran. Untergang eines Industriezweigs.

Da würde auch kein Rettungspaket für die Autobauer alleine nicht mehr helfen. Wie ein Auto zusammenbauen, wenn keine Teile vorhanden sind, oder sie so teuer sind, dass der zusammenbau nicht mehr lohnt?

Die Schlussfrage hinsichtlich der kommenden Arbeitslosigkeit war besonders geistreich. "Was wäre das erste worauf sie verzichten müssten?"

Das Auto.

So werden viele denken. Wenn die Angebotsseite nicht mehr produzieren kann und keine Nachfrage nach Autos besteht, hätten wir wirklich ein Gau.

Was ja eigentlich nicht geschehen darf, wenn ich mich an die "unsichtbare Hand des Marktes" zurück erinnere.

Ich denke, wenn ein "Rettungspaket", dann auch marktübergreifend für alle, die an der Autofertigung beteiligt sind. Das wird aber unmöglich sein, da hierbei auch stets das Ausland mit beteiligt ist. Kein Politiker wird das riskieren, irgendeinem Ami-Laden oder Brasilien-Corp hunderte Millionen in die Tasche zu stecken. Das ist politischer Selbstmord. Auch wenn es die richtige pollitische Entscheidung auf globaler Ebene ist. Nur wird das der typische Bild-Leser nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Der sogenannte Neoliberalismus ist meiner Meinung nach schuld. Ich zitiere mal aus dem DokuFilm "Lets make money": 

Der Neoliberalismus Hayekscher Prägung fand in US-Präsident Ronald Reagan und der britischen Regierungschefin Margret Thatcher begeisterte Verfechter. John Christensen erklärt die vier Grundsätze und Schlüsselelemente des Neoliberalismus im Sinne der Mont Pelerin Society, den der Internationale Währungsfonds und die Weltbank in den 70er Jahren zum Kern ihrer Politik erhoben: *„Das erste Element bestand in einer Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte auf der ganzen Welt. Kapital sollte sich frei von einem Land zum anderen bewegen können. Der zweite Teil bestand in einer Liberalisierung der Handelsströme. Es ging darum, Handelsbarrieren abzuschaffen, die sehr sorgfältig im Laufe vieler Jahrzehnte von Entwicklungsländern errichtet worden waren, um ihre eigenen wachsenden Industrien zu schützen. Das dritte Element bestand in einer völligen Abschaffung des Staates, um die Interventionsmöglichkeiten des Staates zu reduzieren. Anders gesagt, wurden die Steuereinnahmen so reduziert, dass die Staaten nicht mehr einschreiten konnten, um ihre Bürger zu schützen. Und das vierte Element verlangte von den Staaten, ihre Industrien zu privatisieren. Dabei wurde mehr oder weniger sichergestellt, dass die Industrien unter ihrem Wert an fremde Kapitalanleger verkauft wurden. Dies sind die vier politischen Druckmittel, die vom Internationalen Währungsfond und der Weltbank angewandt werden und die Neoliberalismus genannt werden.“*


----------



## taks (17. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Irgendwie ist das Problem mit der Autoindustrie eine ziemliche Zwickmühle.

Nehmen wir an dass der Staat (oder andere Institutionen) kein Rettungspaket bereitstellt, droht wie oben schon geschrieben, ein grosser Industriezweig abzusterben und tausende Leute stehen dann ohne Job da.
Die folgen wären das der Staat für diese aufkommen muss.

Wenn ein Rettungspaket bereitgestellt wird ist das aus meiner Sicht nur eine Verzögerung des Problem um ein, zwei Jahre nach hinten.
Da wie oben geschrieben, ja nicht nur die Autobauer an sich, sondern auch die Zulieferer betroffen sind. 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage was auf lange Sicht sinnvoller ist.

Eine Option die mir gerade so im Kopf schwebt wäre, dass sich die Autobauer bei Annahme des Rettungspakets dazu verpflichtet, Geld in zukunftsorientierte Investitionen zu stecken, z.B. alternative Antriebe zum Verbrennungsmotor. 
Das bedeutet zwar das im Moment trotzdem Stellen abgebaut werden, wenn jedoch in naher Zukunft der Erdöl-Preis wieder steigt und nicht gerade wieder eine Finanzkrise ist, wird der Umsatz wieder zunehmen. Da sich die Leute Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren nicht mehr leisten können. Zusätzlich könnte man die Bedinnung an den Vertrag knüpfen das bis im Jahre x wieder annähernd soviele Arbeitsplätze wie jetzt bestehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Sollte der Staat in die Wirtschaft eingreifen und notleidenden Unternehmen helfen?



Der Staat soll notleidenden Bürgern helfen (effektiver Weise im vorraus) - wenn er dazu notleidende Unternehmen retten muss, dann gehört das halt dazu.



> Wenn ja, sollte der Staat selbst Anteilseigner werden, um damit die Unternehmen beeinflussen zu können und später die Anteile wieder mit Gewinn veräußern können, wie es seitens der Politik in Erwägung gezogen wurde?



Sollte der (Sozial)Staat zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Privatwirtschaft unfähig ist, ein stabiles System am Laufen zu halten / das Wohl der Bevölkerung sicherzustellen und er deswegen in großem Umfange einschreiten muss, dann wäre es wohl vollkommen beknackt, Geld in das als untauglich befundene System zu stecken.
Der Umkehrschluss heißt, dass die einzig akzeptable Form der Rettung der Aufkauf von kriselenden Unternehmen bzw. Anteilen an selbigen ist.

Ziel der Regierung sollte es schließlich nicht sein, auf indirektem und sehr kostspieligen Wege ABMs aufzubauen, sondern zu verhindern, dass etwas schlechtes passiert.
Und das tut man, in dem man die Kontrolle übernimmt.


Zur Autoindustrie im Speziellen/Allgemeinen:
Solange ich die Nachrichten verfolge, geht es da immer nur um drei Dinge: Arbeitsplätze erhalten, Arbeitsplätze erhalten, Arbeitsplätze erhalten.
Man brauch sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man nach Jahrzehnten des "ooch bitte, bitte, füttert soviele durch, wie ihr euch gerade noch erlauben könnt", aufeinmal eine hochgradig krisenanfällige Branche mit enorm hohen Beschäftigungszahlen hat.


An der Stelle mal die viel provokantere Frage:

Zeigt die aktuelle Wirtschaftskrise die Untauglichkeit des Konzeptes "private Martkwirtschaft"?


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Schon dreist, daß nun Steuergelder herhalten sollen für die "Krise"!

Andere Firmen würden in Folge eines solchen Bittschreibens nur Gelächter ernten, und nun das!? 

Aber wen kümmerts, der kleine Mann muß dafür aufkommen, und die Bankenchefs und Vorstände der Firmen dürfen auch weiterhin auf ihre Boni-Zahlungen und privaten überfüllten Konten sitzen bleiben 

Das nennt man System   (ein in sich nicht geschlossener Kreislauf!)


----------



## DOTL (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Der Neoliberalismus Hayekscher Prägung fand in US-Präsident Ronald Reagan und der britischen Regierungschefin Margret Thatcher begeisterte Verfechter.


 
Der österreichische von Hayek war so ziemlich das absolute Gegenpol zu Keynes. Aufgrund dessen, weil die Weltöffentlichkeit sich absolut auf Keynes konzentriert hat und die Wirtschaftspolitik auch seinen Vorschlägen folgte, zog sich von Hayek zurück. Und, eigentlich waren Reagan und Thatcher die einzigen, die nach ihm handelten und seinen Vorschlägen folgten. Ohne Thatcher wäre er wohl in der Versenkung verschwunden, zumal er in den 1980ern nirgends mehr eine Einstellung als Prof gefunden hat. Einige Ansätze kann man auch auf Erhard übertragen, aber so ganz verallgemeinern kann man es nicht. Hin und wieder gibt es noch Ökonomen bzw. Politiker, die v. Hayeks Ansätze aufnehmen, aber wirklich umgesetzt werden sie nicht, bzw. höchstens in Teilen.
Hayek als absoluten Maßstab zu nehmen ist daher nicht ganz unkritisch.



> „Das erste Element bestand in einer Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte auf der ganzen Welt. Kapital sollte sich frei von einem Land zum anderen bewegen können.


 
Jup. Die Kernidee darin lag, weil man nach bzw. aufgrund von Bretton Woods gelernt hat, dass Protektionismus zu weiteren Problemen und Konflikten führen kann. Dementsprechend sah man sich nach neuen Möglichkeiten um und sah den internationalen Handel als Zeichen friedlicher Lösungen, sprich, Handel als Friedenslösung. Selbiges nannte ürbigens Bill Clinton auch, als er in den 90ern das NAFTA Abkommen verhandelte.


> Der zweite Teil bestand in einer Liberalisierung der Handelsströme. Es ging darum, Handelsbarrieren abzuschaffen, die sehr sorgfältig im Laufe vieler Jahrzehnte von Entwicklungsländern errichtet worden waren, um ihre eigenen wachsenden Industrien zu schützen.


So gesehen ja, jedoch waren es nicht alleine Entwicklungsländer, welche sich protektionistisch verhalten haben. Gerade in der Zeit vor Bretton Woods, also vor 1945, gab es etliche industrialisierte Länder, welche sich abschotteten, um sich dementsprechend zu schützen. Genauso wurde der Protektionismus genutzt, um aus internationalen Verträgen auszusteigen. Ein Beispiel herfür wäre das einstige Deutschland zwischen den Jahren 1933-45. Der Ausstieg aus dem Völkerbund war als Machtinstrument gedacht, um einerseits die Überlegenheit des dt. Staates zu demonstrieren, aber zugleich, um sich auch vor Außenwirkungen zu schützen. Zu was das dann führte, weiß jeder von uns. Deswegen gab es eben nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auch starke Bestrebungen mehr auf internationale Zusammenarbeit zu setzen. Der IMF und die Weltbank (bzw. deren Vorläufer) sind in dieser Zeit entstanden, die man heute Bretton Woods nennt.
Die 'neue' Epoche, die übrigens mit dem G20 Treffen eingeleitet wurde, wird häufig auch als Bretton Woods II bezeichnet.



> Das dritte Element bestand in einer völligen Abschaffung des Staates, um die Interventionsmöglichkeiten des Staates zu reduzieren. Anders gesagt, wurden die Steuereinnahmen so reduziert, dass die Staaten nicht mehr einschreiten konnten, um ihre Bürger zu schützen.


Jene Aussage kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Es ist richtig, dass sich der Staat zurückziehen soll und demnach wirtschaftspolitisch nicht intervenieren sollte, zumindest, wenn man von Hayeks Ansätzen spricht. Keynes ging vom vollen Gegenteil aus und forderte gerade ein staatliches Eingreifen. In Zeiten einer Rezession bzw. Stagnation sollte der Staat einspringen und durch staatliche Fördermittel die Konjunktur beleben. In Zeiten von Hochkonjunkturen sollte der Staat sparen und jene Gelder dann bei schlechten wirtschaftlichen Lagen investieren. Jene Wirtschaftspolitik wurde nach dem WW II sehr häufig angewandt. Ein Beispiel hierbei wäre z.B. das staatliche Struktur- und Investionsprogramm, das Helmut Schmidt in den 1980ern in D aufgelegt hat.
Es ist aber nicht so, dass die Steuer einnahmen soweit reduziert werden sollten, dass ein staatliches Handeln ausgeschlossen wird.



> Und das vierte Element verlangte von den Staaten, ihre Industrien zu privatisieren. Dabei wurde mehr oder weniger sichergestellt, dass die Industrien unter ihrem Wert an fremde Kapitalanleger verkauft wurden*.*


Jup, die Privatisierung gehört zu einem der Leitansätze, welche Hayek ansetzte. 



> Und das vierte Element verlangte von den Staaten, ihre Industrien zu privatisieren. Dabei wurde mehr oder weniger sichergestellt, dass die Industrien unter ihrem Wert an fremde Kapitalanleger verkauft wurden. Dies sind die vier politischen Druckmittel, die vom Internationalen Währungsfond und der Weltbank angewandt werden und die Neoliberalismus genannt werden.“


 
Nun ja, das ist eine sehr polemische Äußerung... 

Fakt ist, die Weltbank setzt auf drei Kernthemen, welche auf den Prinzipien der most favored nation, der Reziprozität und Zollbestimmungen bestehen. 

Die Weltbank und der IMF bzw. IWF setzen zudem auf zehn weitere Punkte, welche gerne als Washington Concensus bezeichnet werden. Jene bestehen u.a. aus Steuerreformen, Privatisierung, Handelsliberlismus, Deregulierungen und wettbewerbsfähige Wechselkurse (also keine fixen Wechselkurse). Dazu gibt es noch weitere vier Punkte, die gerne auch als augmented W. Concensus bezeichnet werden, also vermehrte/erweiterter Washington Concensus.

Jedoch, Neoliberalismus als solches bezeichnet imgrunde wechselseitige Wirtschaftsbeziehungen, wodurch wiederum Freiheit und Wettbewerb sichergestellt werden soll.
Neoliberalismus als solches ist eine Wirtschaftstheorie, welche in den frühen Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts entstanden ist. Die Ideen, welche in den 1950er und 60ern zur Sozialen Marktwirtschaft geführt haben, basieren im Wesentlichen auch auf diese Ideen. Im Grunde geht es also auch dadurch, dass der gemeinsame Wettbewerb und Handel ermöglicht wird und Monopole vermieden werden.

Wiederum, die Ziele des IMF kann man übrigens auch sehr mit denen einer Notenbank wie der EZB bzw. FED vergleichen. 
Währungs- und Preisstabilität und Wirtschaftswachstum sind beide Ziele die sowohl die Notebanken wie auch der IMF verfolgen. Notenbanken sehen als weiteres Ziel eine geringe Arbeitslosigkeit (Vollbeschäftigung bei 95%) an. Die IMF setzt noch das Ziel der (kurzzeitigen) finanziellen Unterstützungen, welches im Wesentlichen durch Kredite realisiert wird.

Nur, die Grundlagen des IMF und der Weltbank als Grundlagen für den Neoliberalismus zu bezeichnen, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Sicherlich kann man die Ansätze der Weltbank und des Währungsfonds auch mit neoliberalen Ansätzen vergleichen, aber sie stellen nicht die Grundlage dafür dar.

Abschließend: So schön Dokumentationen auch sein mögen, so sollte man auch jene kritisch betrachten. Nicht immer kann man jede Aussage unterstreichen.


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Da werde ich mal meine Meinung beitragen:

Zu den Banken: Staatliche Hilfe? Bedingt. Die sollen erstmal den Managern in die Tasche greifen, damit die es auch zu spüren bekommen. Schliesslich werden diese so hoch bezahlt weil diese auch die Verantwortung tragen.

Zu Opel: Das Problem ist das eine staatlihe Hilfe wohl eher bei GM in der Kasse landen würde. GM lässt seit Jahren Opel ausbluten, denn an sich steht Opel nicht so schlecht da. Wenn man hier sicherstellen könnte das die Hilfe auch bei Opel bleibt wäre ich schon dafür.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeigt die aktuelle Wirtschaftskrise die Untauglichkeit des Konzeptes "private Martkwirtschaft"?


Private nicht aber freie Marktwirtschaft.
Denn Privat geführt sind die meisten größeren Unternehmungen nicht mehr...

Und ja, die freie Marktwirtschaft ist zum scheitern verurteilt, da sie einmal auf den Rücken von armen Ländern (Afrika, RUmänien, generell ehemaliger Ostblock) aufbaut und zum anderen ein unendliches Wachstum benötigt -- was es nicht geben kann.


riedochs schrieb:


> Zu Opel: Das Problem ist das eine staatlihe Hilfe wohl eher bei GM in der Kasse landen würde. GM lässt seit Jahren Opel ausbluten, denn an sich steht Opel nicht so schlecht da. Wenn man hier sicherstellen könnte das die Hilfe auch bei Opel bleibt wäre ich schon dafür.


Die einzige Praktikable Lösung wäre die 'Opel Gruppe' von GM abzukaufen, denn eigentlich gehts Opel und allem was da dranhängt ziemlich gut!!

Das Problem sind die 'fortschrittlichen' Amis mit ihren 5,7l V8, Starrachse und Blattfedern bei den 'normaloautos'...
Das will solangsam keiner mehr, die Wirtschaftskrise hat das ganze ziemlich plötzlich deutlich gemacht.

Ganz ab davon: habt ihr mal 'King of Cars' geschaut??
Kommt auf DMAX und ist eine Dokumentation über den größten Autoverkäufer der Amis...
Schauts euch mal an, was die Kunden für Kredite angedreht bekommen, dann sollte auch klar sein, warum die Finanzkrise überhaupt entstanden ist...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Das der Staat für das Versagen der Banken aufkommt ist zwar nötig aber dennoch mehr als eine schwache Leistung der Banker.
Aber das nun Unternehmen nach Geld betteln welche schon seit Jahren Kunde um Kunde verlieren, ist eine absolute Schande. 
Opel hatte in den 80ern einen Marktanteil von ~20%, 15 Jahre später waren es nur noch ~10%, heute wären sie froh wenn jedes 10. Auto in Deutschland von ihnen wäre. 
In meinen Augen ist der Staat nicht dazu da heruntergewirtschaftete Unternehmen mit Geld zu versorgen. Ist übrigens auch Marktverzerrend, denn andere deutsche Hersteller bekommen keinen Zucker in den Allerwertesten geblasen und müssen auch durch die Krise durchkommen. 

Im übrigen wären die Konsequenzen wenn Opel vom Markt verschwinden würde nicht halb so schlimm wie sie derzeit dargestellt werden. Denn der Gesamtmarkt veringert sich ja nicht wenn ein Anbieter verschwindet, d.h. die Kunden wandern zu anderen Herstellern ab und dort steigt die Produktion dementsprechend.
Insofern würde ich Opel keine Träne nachweinen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon: habt ihr mal 'King of Cars' geschaut??
> Kommt auf DMAX und ist eine Dokumentation über den größten Autoverkäufer der Amis...
> Schauts euch mal an, was die Kunden für Kredite angedreht bekommen, dann sollte auch klar sein, warum die Finanzkrise überhaupt entstanden ist...



Ja, das habe ich auch schon beobachten können. Unglaublich was die da machen. Und das meist ohne Anzahlung!!!


----------



## DOTL (18. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die einzige Praktikable Lösung wäre die 'Opel Gruppe' von GM abzukaufen, denn eigentlich gehts Opel und allem was da dranhängt ziemlich gut!!


 
Als GM Opel aufkaufte steckte das Unternehmen in einer ziemlichen Krise. Nach dem Sanierungskurs stellte GM das Unternehmen auf Rendite um, wodurch es insgesamt staerker wachsen konnte und nach dem Krieg sogar zeitweise VW ueberholte (Marktanteil). Danach kam es aber wieder zu einigen Krisen, so dass der Marktanteil auf mittlerweile knappe 8% zusammensackte. In den spaeten 1990ern und Anfang der 2000er hatte das Unternehmen wieder erhebliche Probleme und legte einen neuen, grossen Sanierungskurs ein, mit der Folge, dass etliche Tausend Arbeitsplaetze abgebaut wurden. Dieser Sanierungskurs wurde finanziell auch ziemlich stark von GM getragen.
Die Frage ist, ob Opel wirklich alleine ueberleben koennte. Ruesselsheim gilt mittlerweile wieder als vergleichsweise effizient, andere Werke wie Eisenach haben aber noch ein bisschen Nachholbedarf. Wirklich grosse Profite wuerde Opel wohl als alleinstehendes Unternehmen nicht machen, da sie eben auch auf grosse Teile von GM zuerueckgreifen koennen und auch deutliche GM Firmenteile (Gelder) in Opel stecken. Aber, immerhin stellt Opel einen schoenen Lichtblick innerhalb des GM-Konsortiums dar. Die Mutter ist da schon deutlich anders aufgestellt...

Jedoch, die Forschung und Entwicklung von Opel wird auch fuer andere GM Serien genutzt. So zusagen ergaenzen sich im Moment noch beide Unternehmen, auch wenn sie als solches nicht ertragreich sind.



> Das Problem sind die 'fortschrittlichen' Amis mit ihren 5,7l V8, Starrachse und Blattfedern bei den 'normaloautos'...
> Das will solangsam keiner mehr, die Wirtschaftskrise hat das ganze ziemlich plötzlich deutlich gemacht.


 
Du, das wuerde ich nicht so pauschalisieren. Das mag sicherlich auf einige Teile der USA passen, aber nicht fuer die ganzen Staaten. 
In den suedlicheren Teilen wirst du sehr viele Trucks und Pick-ups finden, gehst du aber weiter gen Norden und Osten, dann wirst du vermehrt Autos aus "Uebersee" finden, welche aus den Produktionsstaetten von Toyota kommen. Sehr hauefig findet man auch Autos von VW, Mercedes, BMW und teilweise Porsche. Die USA sind ueberigens der Hauptabsatzmarkt fuer Porsche.
Mittlerweile herrscht auch ein ziemliches Umdenken in Richtung "think green". Grosse Konzerne wie BP sind schon laenger darauf aufgesprungen, Exxon und Chevron lassen gegenwaertig grosse Kampagnen mit diesem Thema laufen. 

Uebrigens, was auch ziemlich 'in' geworden ist, sind Hybridcars. Allen voran auch welche der grossen SUV Klassen.


----------



## STSLeon (21. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Meiner Meinung nach kann Opel als selbständiges Unternehmen nicht überleben. Dazu fehlt es eindeutig an Marktanteilen, sowie an einer klaren Marktposition. Opel hat sich über die Jahre die meisten Probleme selbst geschaffen. Mit dem Corsa immer den anderen Kleinwagen hinterher gerannt, den Zafira (mit der sehr gelungen Raumaufteilung und den Möglichkeiten) über Jahre nicht weiterentwickelt. Andere interessante Modelle wie den Frontera vor dem SUV-Boom als Baureihe eingestellt und diverse Prototypen nicht weiter entwickelt. Auch die Einstellung des Calibra war ein Fehler, da kein Ersatz vorhanden war. Die Qualitätsprobleme in den 90 Jahren haben dann noch mehr dazu beigetragen. Da könnte man den vernichtenden 100.000 km Test des Opel Omega nennen. Opel gibt es heute nur wegen GM und den daraus resultierenden Möglichkeiten von Synergien (Saab baut im Moment die gleichen Modelle). Wenn diese Möglichkeiten wegfallen, dann ist es endgültig vorbei. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird es zu einer deutlichen Konsolidierung im Automarkt kommen. Einige kleinere werden als einige Marken nicht weiter existieren oder nach Indien oder China verkauft, wie z.B. Jaguar und dort wird dann der Markenname gekauft und mehr nicht. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Daimler gekauft werden sollte, da das Unternehmen aufgrund der hohen Marktkapitalisierung und dem derzeigen Aktienkurs als Schnäppchen gesehen werden könnte. 

Kredite für Autobauer sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Rettet man Opel mit Bürgschaften, muss man auch welche an BMW geben, denen es nicht so gut geht, weil die Hälfte aller verkauften Fahrzeuge über die eigene Bank finanziert worden sind und es nun mit der Refinanzierung hapert. Zudem gehen dutzende kleinere Unternehmen Pleite, die eigentlich gesund augestellt wären, denen aber keine Bank hilft, obwohl es sich um "kleinere" Summen als Überbrückungskredit handelt, in der ungefähren Größenordnung von rund 20 Millionen Euro und das sind die eigentlichen Jobmotoren in Deutschland. 

Staatliche Beihilfen für Banken sind leider ein notwendigen Übel, auch wenn eine Verstaatlichung für Sinnlos halte (Britisches und Amerikanisches Modell) . Da es in Deutschland (außer der Hypo) größtenteils die Landesbanken, sowie KfW und IKB waren die Geld verbrannt haben und das zeigt eindeutig, dass Politiker keine Bänker sind und meistens aus politischer Farbenlehre eingestellt werden. Aber leider muss jede Bank gerettet werden, den sollte z.B. die BayernLB Pleite gehen würde es die Bevölkerung in Panik versetzen und die Schlange vor den Bankschaltern mit der dazu passenden Bildschlagzeile will ich mir nicht mal vorstellen.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage: Wo nimmt unser Staat 400 Milliarden € her, wenn die Neuverschuldung für nächstes Jahr roundabout 40 Milliarden sind ?
Hab ich da irgendwas nicht verstanden?    Hallo? 400 Milliarden?

Opel und Ford sind gute Beispiele, wie die USA Kapital aus Deutschland abzieht. 
Die Autobauer sind selbst Schuld an ihrer Misere. In den fetten Jahren fette Gewinne eingestrichen und wenn´s nicht mehr läuft, sollen Schulden sozialisiert werden. Technische Entwicklungen (Hybrid, E-Antrieb etc.) verpennt. Vielleicht sollten sie nur noch Luxusgeschosse jenseits der 500 PS bauen, dafür ist noch ein Markt vorhanden, siehe Porsche, Lambo, AMG etc


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage: Wo nimmt unser Staat 400 Milliarden € her, wenn die Neuverschuldung für nächstes Jahr roundabout 40 Milliarden sind ?
> Hab ich da irgendwas nicht verstanden?    Hallo? 400 Milliarden?



Die 400 Milliarden sind Bürgschaften. Du kannst pro Anspruchssteller ca. 20 Milliarden rechnen. 

Der Staat muss nur einspringen, wenn eine der Banken tatsächlich nicht mehr zahlungsfähig ist oder nicht den kompletten Betrag aufbringen kann.

Wenn überhaupt wirkt sich eine fällige Bürgschaft für die nächsten Jahre aus. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass der Staat keine 20 Milliarden auf einmal überweisen wird.

Zudem ist es eher unwahrscheinlich (aber natürlich möglich), dass alle 400 Milliarden auf einmal in einem Kalenderjahr fällig werden.

Realistisch sind rund 10-20 Milliarden, die pro Jahr flöten gehen. Wenn dann werden wir es sicherlich in den Medien und zuallererst bei BLÖD lesen/hören.


----------



## CyLord (29. November 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Qimonda bettelt ja auch, aber ob gerade die Speichersparte erfolgsversprechend ist, das bezweifle ich.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Lasst die Evolution sprechen. Wer sich nicht anpasst stirbt aus. Ein anderes Unternehmen wird die Lücke füllen. Der Bedarf nach Autos wird ja bleiben und noch weiter steigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Lasst die Evolution sprechen. Wer sich nicht anpasst stirbt aus. Ein anderes Unternehmen wird die Lücke füllen. Der Bedarf nach Autos wird ja bleiben und noch weiter steigen.



Ganz mein reden!


----------



## DOTL (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Nach den neuen Ergebnissen versuche ich den Thread nochmal zu pushen 

Nach dem "Nein" gegenüber des einstigen Bailout-plans des US-Senats (mit der repulikanischen Sperrminorität) hätte man schon fast annehmen können, dass es wieder zu einem "Nein" kommen wird. Und so ist es auch.

Der Übergangskredit von 14Mrd Dollar wurde abgelehnt und Chrysler sowie GM müssen nun nach neuen Möglichkeiten suchen. Ford zeigte sich noch immer halbwegs optimistisch, was jedoch auch daran liegt, da sie einen Plan vorgestellt haben, bis zum Jahre 2011 wieder absolut wettbewerbstauglich zu werden und die strukturellen Probleme zu lösen.
Obwohl sich die drei bereits vom Tafelsilber getrennt haben und nun noch einige weitere Marken verkaufen wollen fehlen ihnen voraussichtlich bis zum Übergang der neuen Machtverhältnisse einige wichtige Milliarden. Beide haben ihre Existenz nach dem Jahreswechsel schon in Frage gestellt und haben im Anschluss des Beschlusses verkündet, sich alle Optionen offen zu halten, was demnach auch das Engagement von Insolvenzberatern miteinschloss.

Die Aktienmärkte quittierten das erneute Nein des Senats mit einem deutlichen Minus. In Japan ging der Nikkei um knappe 6% nach unten, die (vorbörslichen) Werte des DAX und Dow zeigen auch rote Zahlen - erwartet werden -4%. Das schöne Plus des Euros (aufgrund der schlechten Haushaltszahlen der USA) ist auch schon ziemlich eingebrochen.

Was meint ihr? 

1) Was wäre eurer Meinung nach die beste Lösung? Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, dass die Autoindustrie (insbesondere in den USA) mittels staatlicher Eingriffe vor der Insolvenz bewahrt wird und auf diese Weise Sanierungswege einschlagen kann?

2) Schließt ihr euch der Meinung einiger Wirtschaftsexperten an, dass gar eine Insolvenz (Chapter 11, Gläubigerschutz jedoch keine Liquidierung wie Chpt. 7) der Autobauer gar neue Wege öffnen würde und dadurch überhaupt die strukturellen Probleme mittels neuer Sparprogramme gelöst werden könnte?
Oder denkt ihr, dass durch eine Insolvenz potenzielle Käufer erst gerade vom Kauf eines Autos aus den Werken von GM/Ford abgeschreckt werden?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Die beste Lösung (insofern es sie überhaupt gibt) ist, dass sich private Unternehmen auch privat um ihre Finanzen kümmern müssen. Es kann ja nicht sein das in guten Zeiten der Unternehmer/ Aktionär sich (zu recht) die Taschen voll macht und in schlechten Zeiten der Steuerzahler für die wirtschaftlichen Entwicklungen der Unternehmen aufkommen soll.
Und wenn GM & Co. sich mit ihren Produkten im Markt nicht behaupten können, dann hat der Kunde mit seinen Füssen entschieden das die Situation eben so ist wie sie ist.
Das Gute setzt sich eben durch und das Schlechte sollte nicht mit Gewalt am Leben gehalten werden. Wäre auch der absolute Innovations Killer.


----------



## DOTL (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Das ist eine ziemlich allgemeingefasste Antwort 

Weiter gefasst; im Falle von GM, Ford und Chrysler können bis zu 2,5 Millionen Arbeitsplätze direkt betroffen sein (in den USA), wenn man die Zulieferindustrie mitzählt. Zudem noch rund 80.000 in Deutschland.

Welches Ziel sollte dann höher gewichtet werden. Die liberale Ansicht, dass sich der Staat aus der Wirtschaft heraushalten sollte, auch wenn das Arbeitsplätze kosten sollte, oder eher die "sozialdemokratische" Ansicht, dass der Staat lenkend eingreifen darf, um Arbeitsplätze zu sichern.

Diese beiden Sichtweisen stoßen gegenwärtig in den USA aufeinander. Wobei die Republikaner teilweise einem Rettungspaket nicht abgeneigt sind, sofern das bestimmte Auflagen erfüllen würde - was im Prinzip einer höheren Kontrollinstanz gleichkommen würde.

In Deutschland will man in Sachen Opel noch abwarten und vor allem darauf achten, was in den USA mit der GM als Mutterkonzern passiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemlich allgemeingefasste Antwort
> 
> Weiter gefasst; im Falle von GM, Ford und Chrysler können bis zu 2,5 Millionen Arbeitsplätze direkt betroffen sein (in den USA), wenn man die Zulieferindustrie mitzählt. Zudem noch rund 80.000 in Deutschland.
> 
> Welches Ziel sollte dann höher gewichtet werden. Die liberale Ansicht, dass sich der Staat aus der Wirtschaft heraushalten sollte, auch wenn das Arbeitsplätze kosten sollte, oder eher die "sozialdemokratische" Ansicht, dass der Staat lenkend eingreifen darf, um Arbeitsplätze zu sichern.



Das Problem ist aber das es den Konzernen nicht so geht weil ein Unfall passiert ist, sondern weil viele Jahre des Missmanagements hinter ihnen liegen. Und egal wieviel Geld man ihnen in irgendeiner Form zu Verfügung stellen würde das wird an der Grundsituation nichts ändern. 

Insofern halte ich persönlich recht wenig davon, in sich "kranke" Unternehmen mit Geld von aussen zu versorgen.

Es gibt ja auch den alten Kaufmannsspruch das man schlechtem Geld kein Gutes hinterherwerfen soll. Und genau so sehe ich das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Allgemein:
Die Wirtschaft an sich ist zu instabil, um einen stabilen Lebensstandard sicherzustellen - also ist staatliche Regulierung erforderlich. Da insbesondere die USA aber seit Jahrzehnten die Gegenrichtung anstrebt und somit das Abschöpfen&Ansparen in den guten Jahren versäumt wurde, muss man jetzt wohl erst noch ein bißchen mit der "Wirtschaft darf machen, was sie will" Linie weiterarbeiten - und dazu gehört halt auch Pleitegehen. 
Könnte ggf. auch die effektivste Methode sein, um beim Wähler eine Sensibilität für die Nachteile des Turbokapitalismus zu wecken.

Konkret in der jetzigen Situation:
Durchrechnen, was dem Staat mittelfristig mehr kostet - zehntausende Arbeitslose oder Aufkauf von Unternehmensanteilen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Was würde eigentlich eine Pleite der 3 Großen für Deutschland bedeuten? Würden unsere Autobauer mittelfristig profitieren?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich eine Pleite der 3 Großen für Deutschland bedeuten? Würden unsere Autobauer mittelfristig profitieren?



Da der Marktanteil der großen 3 hier in Deutschland eher gering ist, wird wohl nichts passieren. Allenfalls Opel wird wohl verkauft oder mit in den Abgrund gezogen. In wie weit deutsche Zulieferer mit den Ami's verbunden sind weiß ich nicht.

Aber auf dem amerikanischen Markt könnten deutsche Autos mehr Absatz finden. Je nach dem, wie sie sich gegen die Japaner halten können, wobei ich hier die Japaner im Vorteil sehe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Die dürften auch recht verbunden mit denen sein, gibt ja für einige Komponenten nur Bosch...

Gut, bei Getrieben wird man eher weniger auf ZF-Sachs setzen sondern eher auf Borgwarner oder ähnliches...


----------



## STSLeon (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Ist glaub ich massiv davon abhängig wer Pleite geht. Ein Chrysler-Pleite dürfte den Markt nicht sehr durcheinander werfen. Wenn es dagegen Ford (mit dem kompletten Portfolio) erwischt sieht die Sache anders aus. Dann dürften BMW und Mercedes langfristig profitieren, wenn Mercedes wirklich aus der Krise halbwegs unbeschadet rauskommt.


----------



## rob21 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Ford sind eigentlich die einzigen Autos die auch in Deutschland relativ verbreitet gefahren werden. Die deutschen Hersteller dürften dann auf dem US-Markt noch präsenter werden als vorher, die Krise der US-Autobauer ist nicht nur selbstgemacht, sondern auch auf die besseren ausländischen Produkte zurückzuführen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 1) Was wäre eurer Meinung nach die beste Lösung? Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, dass die Autoindustrie (insbesondere in den USA) mittels staatlicher Eingriffe vor der Insolvenz bewahrt wird und auf diese Weise Sanierungswege einschlagen kann?
> 
> ...




kann man pauschal nicht beatworten.
ich habe zwar durchaus sympathie für die meinung: wers nicht aus eigener kraft schafft und schlechte produkte abliefert, geht halt kaputt; marktbereinigung eben.

allerdings ist das doch, so denke ich, ein wenig zu kurz gedacht.
denn es stimmt ja einfach nicht, dass alle kriselnden autohersteller -zumindest mal in deutschland- wirklich am markt vorbeientwickeln würden oder schlicht ein qualitätsproblem hätten (dass in der vergangenheit so manches verpennt wurde, mal aussen vor, da es ja nicht ausschlaggebend für die aktuelle krise ist).

was würde denn passieren, wenn -sagen wir opel- pleite gehen würde?
ein paar tausend arbeitsplätze wären weg und irgendwer würde vielleicht die _marke_ aufkaufen und dann, wenn der markt wieder anläuft (was zweifelsohne passieren wird!), autos, die möglicherweise -nach dem abzug der technologie- woanders produziert werden, verkaufen.
(dass eine konsolidierung so oder so stattfinden wird, ist wieder ein anderes thema, da müsste nämlich nicht zwangsläufig die genannte marke drunter leiden).
der staat würde weniger steuern einnehmen, hätte mehrere tausend arbeitslose mehr zu unterstützen und wir alle würden noch draufzahlen.

wie gesagt: das ist natürlich nur ein mögliches szenario.
man muss eben doch ein wenig differenzierter an die thematik herangehen.

und dann stellen sich in diesem kontext auch noch weitere fragen:
kann denn deutschland seine autoindustrie ausbluten lassen, während bspw die usa milliarden in die ihrige pumpen, die dann vielleicht letztendlich gestärkt hervorgeht und sich möglicherweise auch noch bei den überresten der dt. autoindustrie bedient? 

eins muss dabei aber auch ganz klar gesagt werden:
jede staatliche hilfsaktion hätte, selbst wenn letztlich sogar alle von ihr profitieren würden, einen negativen beigeschmack.
dem kleinen handwerksbetrieb (um auch dieses klischee zu bedienen) mit nur 5 angestellten hilft nämlich keiner.
der geht halt kaputt, auch wenn er grundsätzlich gute arbeit leistet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> was würde denn passieren, wenn -sagen wir opel- pleite gehen würde?
> ein paar tausend arbeitsplätze wären weg und irgendwer würde vielleicht die _marke_ aufkaufen und dann, wenn der markt wieder anläuft (was zweifelsohne passieren wird!), autos, die möglicherweise -nach dem abzug der technologie- woanders produziert werden, verkaufen.
> (dass eine konsolidierung so oder so stattfinden wird, ist wieder ein anderes thema, da müsste nämlich nicht zwangsläufig die genannte marke drunter leiden).
> der staat würde weniger steuern einnehmen, hätte mehrere tausend arbeitslose mehr zu unterstützen und wir alle würden noch draufzahlen.



Welche Technologie sollte man bei Opel abziehen, alles was halbwegs neu bei denen ist ist zugekauft.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welche Technologie sollte man bei Opel abziehen, alles was halbwegs neu bei denen ist ist zugekauft.




1. war opel nur ein (wenn auch naheliegendes) beispiel.
2. scheint es bei opel eine menge zu geben, was man abziehen kann.
das gm- technologiezentrum sitzt nicht umsonst eben bei opel (,was auch ein grund ist, weshalb gm gegen eine abspaltung ist).


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> 2. scheint es bei opel eine menge zu geben, was man abziehen kann.
> das gm- technologiezentrum sitzt nicht umsonst eben bei opel (,was auch ein grund ist, weshalb gm gegen eine abspaltung ist).



Nimms mir nciht für übel, aber nenne mir bitte mal eine Innovation die nicht zugekauft oder outgesourced wurde. Ich kenne keine und bin hardcore Autofreak .


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nimms mir nciht für übel, aber nenne mir bitte mal eine Innovation die nicht zugekauft oder outgesourced wurde. Ich kenne keine und bin hardcore Autofreak .




wieso sollte ich dir übel nehmen, dass du anderer meinung bist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welche Technologie sollte man bei Opel abziehen, alles was halbwegs neu bei denen ist ist zugekauft.



Ist doch egal, wo Opel die Technik her hat - wenn Opel Nutzungsrechte hat, kann man die mitsamt Opel (günstig) aufkaufen 

Die Grundfrage bleibt imho, ob die Autohersteller private Unternehmen mit privaten Problemen und halt auch ganz privaten Pleiten sein sollen, oder staatliche Unternehmen, die vom Staat stabilisiert werden.

Soweit ich das sehen kann, wollen die Autobauer bislang nicht letzteres werden.
Und wenn sie ihre Meinung doch noch ändern, kann der Staat sie auch nach einem Konkurs übernehemen, kein Grund zur Eile.
Aktuell kann ein Autohersteller eh nichts sinnvolleres als "nichts" machen und dafür braucht man keine staatliche Hilfe.


----------



## TALON-ONE (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Staatliche Hilfe für Banken und Autobauer: Wie steht ihr dazu?*

Soll die Autoindustrie zu denen gehen, die ein grundsätzliches Interesse an ihnen haben, zur Mineralöl verarbeitenden Industrie. Die haben genug Geld, sollen sie bei denen um Kredite betteln.


----------

